# Rosie . . .



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss but am so glad Rosie was able to spend her last days with a Mom and Dad who loved her so dearly. RIP sweet Rosie.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, my heart is breaking for you. I know from experience that "foster failures" have such a huge, extra-special place in our hearts.... forever! Thank you for letting sweet Rosie know love and happiness!


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

So sad to lose a pair of Rosies so close together.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry that you had to say goodbye to Rosie. She is such a sweet looking girl. Thank you so much for giving her a loving home.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless you for giving Rosie 2 months of such unconditional love and family. Godspeed sweet girl.... I'm sorry you didn't have more time with your forever family.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweet girl, I'm glad you had the chance to be loved.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Rosie, such a beautiful girl.

I know that she will now be running free, playing with new friends, and she knows how much she was loved

Sleep softly Rosie


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Bless you for giving Rosie 2 months of such unconditional love and family. Godspeed sweet girl.... I'm sorry you didn't have more time with your forever family.


I couldn't agree more. Thank you for opening your hearts and home to Rosie, I'm so glad she had the time with you that she did. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. It is so sad that you had this sweet girl in your life for a such short time, but these were probable the best days in Rosie's life, filled with love and care like never before. Thank you for that.
Run free sweet Rosie.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Terry
I am so sorry that your time with Rosie wasnt longer but her time with you was filled with love and happiness. My heart goes out to you both in your time of loss. No matter how long they are with us they leave a big pawprint on our hearts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*tERRY*

Terry

I am so very sorry for the pain you and your Hubby are going through with the loss of Rosie in such a short time, but one thing I know for certain - she couldn't have been loved and worshipped more with anyone else!!
Rest in peace, sweet Rosie!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so glad for Rosie that she got to stay with you two, but very sorry for your loss.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Rosie. RIP Rosie


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you so much for giving Rosie 2 month of the love she never felt before. I'm so sorry for your pain, but am so very glad Rosie got to know what LOVE is. RIP SWEET GIRL...you were loved.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So sorry for your lost. BUT what a wonderful thing you did by giving her love.


----------

